# The Covenant



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

not bad. not a run and get it type. but good.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: the covenant*

I picked it up to rent it the other day and put it back. I'm tossed about deciding whether to rent it or not. Maybe I should give it a try. After all, Underworld is one of my favorites.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Nah, it's nothing like Underworld. That was good.

The movie was absolutely canned by the critics, but I thought it was alright... maybe 2 out of 5?


----------

